# Heres my washout,



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Didnt want to Hijack the washout thread




















Gradys Marsh Ranger. His sire is Grady and the dam is Quiks March Hurricane MH. Hes better bred than me He is 2.5yo, Ive had him since April, I got him from a trainer that washed him out. Long story, as a pup he was being aired out at a hotel one nite when something spooked him, he ran into traffic got hit and the ran off. He was lost for about a month, when the trainer got him back and worked with him, he didnt think he would make it in the FT/HT world.
He came to my family very timid, but we have loved on him and he has gotten so much better in that regard. He already had basic OB. He has alot of drive and desire, loves to retrieve and Im doing everything I can but I cant get him nearly to his potential. He has been alot of fun a great pet,companion and buddy.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice!

He's a handsome guy, too!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice looking. That is what it is all about-having fun!!!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

FC AFC Cornerstone 
Wizard of Oz was a wash out too!


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice looking young dog.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice looking dog indeed and it sounds like he has found an awesome home!!


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

That's cool, Main thing is your happy with him and he's happy with you. Nothing else matters. Duckdon


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments...He may not make it in the HT/FT world but hes got the "buddy" part down to a science


Don Lietzau said:


> That's cool, Main thing is your happy with him and he's happy with you. Nothing else matters. Duckdon


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> FC AFC Cornerstone
> Wizard of Oz was a wash out too!


Congratulations on the wonderful success that you are having with ..is his call name "Ranger"? ..just guessing! 

Love what Bev says...  

Judy


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

carolinaonmymind said:


> Thanks for the nice comments...He may not make it in the HT/FT world but hes got the "buddy" part down to a science


and for you to take the time to take a chance with him, re-acclimate him and begin some training is to be commended. Good luck and hope you have many years of fun and great hunts together.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool story, good luck with him. I allways love the underdog.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes call name is Ranger



Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations on the wonderful success that you are having with ..is his call name "Ranger"? ..just guessing!
> 
> Love what Bev says...
> 
> Judy


----------



## Tim Trammell (Dec 30, 2012)

nice looking dog


----------



## Rick Vaughan (Sep 4, 2012)

_*Did Ranger get lost in Dunn, NC during the Lumber River HT last year? I remember being at the Jameson Inn last year and hearing about a young dog that broke while airing and getting hit in the road and then running off. If this is the same dog, glad to know there is a Happy Ending to this tragic accident.*_


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, Hes the one. He may have had a tough month or so, but if you could see him on our couch right now, you would agree hes got it made now




Rick Vaughan said:


> _*Did Ranger get lost in Dunn, NC during the Lumber River HT last year? I remember being at the Jameson Inn last year and hearing about a young dog that broke while airing and getting hit in the road and then running off. If this is the same dog, glad to know there is a Happy Ending to this tragic accident.*_


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

I think you will be surprised that with a good solid training program and lots of love he will make an excellant HT dog and companion. You are already off to a good start. Good luck.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Be good to him and let him know he is your BEST buddy and he will forget the bad things that happened to him.Good looking dog !!!


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

John Hahn (Western Kansas) made a relatively short, but successful FT career by turning washouts into FC's. Now retired, he's a very smart guy, and was an especially good dog man.

Evan


----------



## Rick Vaughan (Sep 4, 2012)

carolinaonmymind said:


> Yes, Hes the one. He may have had a tough month or so, but if you could see him on our couch right now, you would agree hes got it made now


_*There are a lot of people that are familiar with Ranger's story, not sure how many know the happy ending. You should bring him to a HT this spring and let us know on this board, I'd like to meet the fella and his new family...Congrats on the opportunity of giving a nice dog a second chance...
*_


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Im thinking I would MAYBE??? (depending on training) try and get him to run a JR test in April, but Im not sure either of us are prepared, I know Im not



Rick Vaughan said:


> _*There are a lot of people that are familiar with Ranger's story, not sure how many know the happy ending. You should bring him to a HT this spring and let us know on this board, I'd like to meet the fella and his new family...Congrats on the opportunity of giving a nice dog a second chance...
> *_


----------



## Fetch 2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Good for you and good for Ranger. Sounds like he hit "doggie lotto". Happy New Year and I look forward to meeting you one day.


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Beverly Burns said:


> FC AFC Cornerstone
> Wizard of Oz was a wash out too!


I did not know that, Who brought him back?


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

As soon as hunting season is over bring him over and to our training days and we'll get him ready to run some HT's. I had a littermate to this dog. He was awesome,I sold him to a guy in La and he said he had been training retrievers for most of his life and he was the finiest animal he had ever had his hands on. He had 225 wild retrieves his first season down in La and wasn't 2 yrs old yet.


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

Great story... Dog is lucky to have found the right home. Don't be afraid to run tests. I bet you will be pleasently surprised.


----------



## Mornida (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you will be amazed that with a excellent strong exercising course and plenty of really like he will create an excellent HT dog and partner. You are already off to a nice beginning.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

carolinaonmymind said:


> Im thinking I would MAYBE??? (depending on training) try and get him to run a JR test in April, but Im not sure either of us are prepared, I know Im not


TRUST ME... if i can do it you can do it!!


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the vote of confidence



chesaka said:


> TRUST ME... if i can do it you can do it!!


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Well ran our 1st Jr hunt test today with Ranger.....and got a pass. I was nervous, felt like a 16yo going on my 1st date, didnt know what to expect He did what he was bred to do, not perfect but he knew what he was there for, and did it. Cant wait til the next test.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

carolinaonmymind said:


> Well ran our 1st Jr hunt test today with Ranger.....and got a pass. I was nervous, felt like a 16yo going on my 1st date, didnt know what to expect He did what he was bred to do, not perfect but he knew what he was there for, and did it. Cant wait til the next test.


Good for you! Good for Ranger!


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome! I am really happy for the both of you. Sounds like there are more tests in your future with Ranger. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats, great story


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I told you he could do the work. Last time I saw him he looked as good as any young dog we had out there that day. I wish I could have been at this test but work got in the way this weekend. You still have til Monday to enter Cheraw and the 28th to enter the next one in Cheraw. If you can't go and want him to run I'll be glad to take him with my two.


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Congratulations on your 1st pass, and best wishes for many more! So glad this dog has such a great home!


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Dave, got a couple things I want to clean up with him but Im thinking Rocky Point end of May....Baseball will be over by then and will have a little more time to train, 



labman63 said:


> I told you he could do the work. Last time I saw him he looked as good as any young dog we had out there that day. I wish I could have been at this test but work got in the way this weekend. You still have til Monday to enter Cheraw and the 28th to enter the next one in Cheraw. If you can't go and want him to run I'll be glad to take him with my two.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats. love the Cinderella story dogs, best of luck to both of you


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

That's what we're talking about! WTG!


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Glad to hear the happy ending, for a change, seems like there have been a lot of sad ones lately. I bet if you take your time he'll come along very nicely and do just fine on the hunt test circuit. There's a world of difference between a young dog and a 4 year old: after his rough start he can be forgiven for maybe needing a little extra time to get back on track. By the time he's mature you'll probably be running master and loving it. Thanks for taking him on and giving him a chance!


----------



## ducdogz (Aug 24, 2013)

Cool story with happy ending!!! What part of NC?


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds good. Just let me know when you can make it out and we'll throw him some ducks.



carolinaonmymind said:


> Thanks Dave, got a couple things I want to clean up with him but Im thinking Rocky Point end of May....Baseball will be over by then and will have a little more time to train,


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Cary/Apex.......



ducdogz said:


> Cool story with happy ending!!! What part of NC?


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

You've done a great job with Ranger! What a long way he has come since the first time I saw you with him. He's a lucky dog to have ended up with you! Congrats - so happy for you both!


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Jerry, hes done more with me, than me with hin



Jerry Beil said:


> You've done a great job with Ranger! What a long way he has come since the first time I saw you with him. He's a lucky dog to have ended up with you! Congrats - so happy for you both!


----------



## ks_hunting (Dec 10, 2013)

Great to hear you're not giving up on him! He will reward you for your loyalty.


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Just an update, Today Ranger got his JR Hunt title at Rocky Point, He got 3 passes last year and with job, family, life etc...this was the 1st time we've been able to compete. He is not perfect by any means, but he absoloutely loves it. I expect this is the end of our hunt test career, hes has taken me as far as he can. I can see how this can be addicting, it was fun while it lasted


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Ditto on all the comments including having found a great home, GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Jabelism (Jun 3, 2014)

Good for you. What a great story. Way to go Ranger!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I told you he could do it!


----------



## stormy weather (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations!! Great story!! Give him a belly rub from me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

Hurrah for washouts  Just a little to add to the story of a line of dogs no one wanted.. I owned a string of incredible washouts. Look at the vertical pedigree for Quik's March Hurricane SR00685405 on offa.org. Start at right side top. Sire is my 96 NFC FC AFC Storm's Riptide Star (Rascal). He was left over in his litter because no one wanted him. He was not the least bit interested in the pigeons in the puppy testing --- and was that awful unpopular color of chocolate . Rascal's first wife (on the offa.org pedigree) was my Candlewoods Chocolate Storm - (Stormy). I was new to this in mid-80's so had a HT Pro do the FF on Stormy for me. He told me she was a wimpy goat that would never do anything. When I got her back her ribs stuck out and she cowered when I reached for her. Went home crying. After I got her a little recovered from his bad treatment --- took her to Mike Lardy (35 miles from my house) who had me work with an assistant who told me he had been an abused child and knew how to help me with my abused Stormy. Stormy went on to pass 38/38 in pass/fail obedience and AKC HT. She was bred to Rascal who I had by then at Handjem and was running in FT.. Rascal/Stormy produced 2000 CNAFC CFC CAFC (with USA Amateur win) Quik Windstorm (Chip) . Note that Quik is spelled wrong in offa.org and I need to get that fixed. BTW -- Chip was initially washed out by a young dog Pro I had put him with for basics (Handjem was not doing basics at that time) ----and then again Handjem (Mike Lardy and Dave Smith his assistant at the time) recovered my dog for me . Chip then later produced Quik's March Hurricane (on offa.org pedigree)and others. I noticed a dog with Quik in name in this RTF thread and that brought me to doing this post. I knew there could not be many Labs with first name spelled QUIK. That spelling came from the chocolate drink that was popular --Nestle's Quik.

There are many more details in the story of my getting Rascal and producing/starting Chip. Some day I plan on documenting all of it with many details....

None of you should give up if your Lab does not fit someone's vision of what a good (or great) dog is ----  
The main thing about all of this is that your dog needs to be treated fairly so it can have the opportunity to reach its potential.
I found that fair treatment for my dogs at Handjem. Write me (not a PM) at address below if you own something from my lines and want to chat.


Marilyn

Marilyn J Fender, 
Windstorm Retrievers - Wisconsin and Georgia
Home of 1996 NFC FC AFC Storm’s Riptide Star (Rascal) and birthplace to earning QAA of 2000 CNAFC CFC CAFC Quik Windstorm (Chip)
[email protected]


----------



## carolinaonmymind (Nov 22, 2011)

Thats a great story Marilyn...amazing that this line of dogs has alot "misfits"


----------

